# Feral Rescue Organization in NJ



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone direct me to a rescue group in Central NJ

A friend of mine has four cats, two feral kittens and two possibly feral adults, coming to his house for food. He would like help trapping the cats and having them fixed. He cannot afford to do it on his own. He wants to take in the kittens and is gradually earning their trust. 
For the adult cats he is hoping a rescue group could help him determine if they are indeed feral and if so have them neutered as well. The adults he will continue to care for two adults, although if they will probably remain outdoor cats. 
Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Did you look thru the sticky at the top of the page Feral Cat Spay & Neuter Organizations ?

Or go on the Best Friends site and see who is active in your area. Or google TNR feral cats. Im in Arizona and dont know New Jersey well. But TNR is grassroots IS growing fast so there has to be someone in your area.

Try calling the rescues in your area. They most likely know who is doing it.

If you still cant find anyone whose doing it. Then I would google and find out where the low cost spay/neuter clinics are in your area and call to see if they do feral cats. We can walk you thru trapping on this site. There are many knowledable people on the feral forum of Cat forum.

How old are the kittens. My group takes in kittens up to 12 weeks old. After that point it takes a bit more work to unteach what the feral moms have taught them. But its not impossible. I posted videos from the Urban Cat League here on Catforum which are fantastic imfo to help you in the process of socializing kittens.UCL - Information Center and their utube videos Tough Love: Socializing Feral kittens 



 
Hope this helps. 

Tell your friend THANK YOU for having the compassion to love and feed and S/N the adult cats and kittens. He is making a huge difference in those cats lives. Its a hard life to be feral!


----------

